# Solved: wireless not showing up



## wbrook (May 19, 2004)

Hi, I'm visiting a friend. Her wireless stopped working just before I got here. At first her wireless network wasn't showing up on my computer either, but after a few cycles of powering down and back up I was able to connect, so the router is working (she has cable modem and separate wireless router).

Then I took a look at her computer. If I connect directly to the cable modem all works fine. But with the wireless router hooked up, I don't see her network on her computer. In fact, I don't see the numerous other networks I see on my computer. I have a list of about 15-20 networks on my computer, almost all of them secured. On her computer I only see about 5 networks, all of them unsecured and none of them actually work. 

Any ideas on what's going on here? Things I can try?

We are both running XP. Let me know what other info you need. Thanks for any help on this.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I have a list of about 15-20 networks on my computer, almost all of them secured. On her computer I only see about 5 networks, all of them unsecured and none of them actually work.


what type of adapter does it have - hows the aerial 
Is this a Laptop or desktop - maybe changing the position of the aerial may help - at least try that first as a test with xirrus

*Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Then run the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## wbrook (May 19, 2004)

broadcom 802.11b/g wlan

give me a little while to try the other test.

thanks for the help


----------



## wbrook (May 19, 2004)

it's a laptop. it was sitting on a shelf with the wireless router and modem. now it's nearby. my computer can see it just
about anywhere walking around the apartment.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

OK - we will need to see these test to

We need to have information please.
- Make and *Exact* model of Router, Modem or router/modem combination
- Make and *Exact* model of Laptop
- Do you have a Firewall - if so it may be blocking access - what firewall / security program do you have ?
- If using wireless, do you have Encryption - if so, Remove any wireless encryption from the router, and try to connect - post back results
- Most laptops have a wireless switch - some a physical switch other use a combination of the FN key + one of the F key to toggle on/off - make sure this is on
- What windows version is on the PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*{ipconfig /all}*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results here
-> Start 
-> _(XP - enter the following in the RUN box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*
-> _(Vista or Windows 7 - enter the following in the Search box)_
*cmd /k ipconfig /all*

A black box will appear on the screen - 
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy

then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
*{Ping Tests}*

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.191.93.53*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*{Device Manager}*
Post back the results in device manager
Start > control Panel {Vista set to classic view}> system > {Vista, device manager on left hand side} {XP hardware Tab, device manager button} > 
windows 7
start > control panel> System and Security> Device Manager

*network adaptors,* click on the + > post back the devices listed there
are there any ! ? or X
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
If using wireless encryption - this may help - remove the existing profiles
*Wireless Profiles
- Vista:*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=214
- delete the wireless profiles
Start
control Panel
classic view
network and sharing center
manage wireless networks

Delete the profiles
you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
--

*Wireless Profiles
- XP*
http://www.tp-link.com/support/showfaq.asp?id=186
- delete the preferred networks
start
control panel
network connections
right click on the wireless connection listed
wireless networks tab
in the preferred network list
click on each one and - remove button

you will then have to enter the wireless security key for any networks you connect to
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## wbrook (May 19, 2004)

brilliant! It was the wireless switch. I'd never seen a physical switch before. She must have inadvertently hit the switch and disabled it. 

Anyway, it's working now! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

cool :up: that often catches people out
and on dells I think its very easy to switch off as you put it - in and out of a laptop bag - done that a few times myself


----------

